# Shimano Bearing upgrade??



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I have an old green cu200 and I just bought 2 ceramics for the end of the spool, There is a 3rd bearing right beside the inner spool.. what size is that bearing.. I know the 2 outer ones are 3mm x 10mm x 4mm.. 
Thanks for your help 

JQ...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok on the shimano schematic they show the bearing. but don't list it as a part.. Japanese engineerin????? 
on the right side of the spool right next to part# 1507, you can see the bearing.. I need that size....
http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/SAC/techdocs/en/Low_Profile/94CU200_v1_m56577569830570287.pdf


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

5X11x4 Brotha.. Yeah they dont show that as a part. Ya just have to mic it...Dip


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey don't call me a dip...
I got the mic out and did the conversion The shaft is a tad smaller than a 5, kinda in the 4.73 range. the diameter is 10.78 ish, and the width is the same as the outer bearings.. I went ahead and ordered some hybrid stainless/ ceramics for it also...
Thanks for the info bro...
JQ.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Hey don't call me a dip...
> I got the mic out and did the conversion The shaft is a tad smaller than a 5, kinda in the 4.73 range. the diameter is 10.78 ish, and the width is the same as the outer bearings.. I went ahead and ordered some hybrid stainless/ ceramics for it also...
> Thanks for the info bro...
> JQ.


 Uh, wasnt calling you a dip.. That's what I call myself? Last name "Dippel" board name "Dipsay"..Everyone calls me "Dip"LOL That was my signature.
Glad I could help..


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We have a part number for that bearing. It sounds like you want an aftermarket and Dipsay gave you the right dimensions.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> Uh, wasnt calling you a dip.. That's what I call myself? Last name "Dippel" board name "Dipsay"..Everyone calls me "Dip"LOL That was my signature.
> Glad I could help..


 haha.......I was gonna say something. But I figured I'd let you clear that one up.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> We have a part number for that bearing. It sounds like you want an aftermarket and Dipsay gave you the right dimensions.


 What I ment to say is that it does'nt show on the schematics. Just shows the part number for the spool.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I was playin Dip...:rotfl:
I knew that, but the way it was written sounded good ta me for a joke...
All ceramics are ordered and the rebuild will be soon.. Thanks again..

JQ.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

LOL not a problem. glad I could help...DIP!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Dip- can you explain the "mic" process? Is there a tool that will help get that little pin out of shaft so I can remove and clean that bearing out? Many thanks.


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=218178&highlight=curado+spool+bearing


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

John Cocktosen said:


> Hey Dip- can you explain the "mic" process? Is there a tool that will help get that little pin out of shaft so I can remove and clean that bearing out? Many thanks.


 It's a Micrometer. You can get them at Lowe's or Home Depot. It's a tool that allows you to measure the inside, outside, and width of something.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

you will have to press it out, be careful, because if yo bend it or loose it you will have to make a replacement


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are some pics from Alan Tani showing his modified vice grip from removing the spool shaft cross bar. He finishes the operation with a drift pin chucked up in a drill press.

I would also look at modifying one of the small vise grips this way because their jaws stay close to parallel for a balanced bite.

This is the caliper that I use...it goes on special from time to time.
I paid about $7.00 with an order and it is free with a $14.95 purchase for a few more hours as I type this.
http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/PROD/Kit7426


----------

